# Our first little champion AND grand champion



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

Who could have guessed I'd be so lucky that I'd bring home both awards on the most prestigous annual rodent show of the year!

Martelle is a familiar face I've shown before, ICED Martell Cognac won his Champion title at this year's royal Easter show!









This is his grand daughter ICED Chatell Brandy who at only 10 weeks of age was awarded Grand Champion.

















This line will eventually give me the black manx I need to outcross to my chocolate and blue manx line. 
Both are manx carriers and both carry black. 
I do already have blacks in the line but for some strange reason the agouti's seem to always have the advantage!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Great!!
What an achievement. You must feel very proud


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Extraordinary fur on both of them!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Are they judged primarily on coat? I'm curious because a mouse with type like that (while very cute) that would never win anything in the UK or US.

In fact, ticked varieties aren't even shown in curly coats at all.


----------



## Jemma (Mar 11, 2010)

I understand why ticked, rexy coats might not be too popular here but I think they're gorgeous 

Congrats on the wins!


----------



## MarlaAlVutha (Nov 7, 2009)

Congratulations on your wins! Such beautiful coats on them both!

Dont let some people's comments and opinions discourage you. Texel coated mice are aweseome and look fairly horrid when they are "show" typed. I know quite a few American breeders who work primarily with "funky" coats and love working with odd colors in those coats, and they have shown their "poor" "pet typed" mice and they have placed well. Most judges seem to accept that some funky coat varieties (specially texel) just do not look right on the more show typed mouse and will place them based on what is outstanding about them.

I am personally looking forward to showing my texels this summer and fall cause I know they are gonna kick tail and take names! I have a couple killer agouti texels and god forbid I have merle in "funky" coats also!

Again congratulations on your wins and keep up the good work!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I will amend my above statement just to be clear: ticked varieties aren't usually shown in US mouse clubs, although in theory they can be. I've never heard of ticked curly varieties being shown or winning in the UK (would a UK member confirm or deny this?). There are a couple places in the US where they may be shown in the future, but these clubs tend to have a different (and not necessarily worse) focus. I am always glad when any club shows mice under their standards, no matter how deviant those standards may be from the fancy as a whole. I am fascinated by the showing and standards differences and how they came about (I am actually writing a book about the mouse fancy, which will be complete in approximately one billion years). I'd love to go to Australia and attend a show and see how things are done there. From what I've gathered online, Aussie mouse shows are more different than any other country's because the emphasis is on coat and color due to the importation ban.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I think they are odd and fabulous!


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

that is my favorite type of fur! and i love how ticked mice look with crazy fur! i have a LH argente who i love because she looks funky


----------



## MarlaAlVutha (Nov 7, 2009)

Jack Garcia said:


> I will amend my above statement just to be clear: ticked varieties aren't usually shown in US mouse clubs, although in theory they can be. I've never heard of ticked curly varieties being shown or winning in the UK (would a UK member confirm or deny this?). There are a couple places in the US where they may be shown in the future, but these clubs tend to have a different (and not necessarily worse) focus. I am always glad when any club shows mice under their standards, no matter how deviant those standards may be from the fancy as a whole. I am fascinated by the showing and standards differences and how they came about (I am actually writing a book about the mouse fancy, which will be complete in approximately one billion years). I'd love to go to Australia and attend a show and see how things are done there. From what I've gathered online, Aussie mouse shows are more different than any other country's because the emphasis is on coat and color due to the importation ban.


Ohhh nice jab Jack. Sorry I am not going to let it bother me. See I dont have to run crying "foul" to someone when ever I meet a differnt opinion than my own.

There is not one club in the US that I know of, other yours that is, in which the club/officials/judges hold such a condesending view of anythng that is not PEW standard. I have spoken with a few of the trained judges here and they do not share your views when it comes to showing ticked anything other than standard coat. Some people do believe in working a mouse to standard and the best way to find out how well you are doing is to put them in front of a judge.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

One of my very favorite coats is a nice warm agouti, especially if it's on a big mousie. I consider agouti to be a mousery basic and everyone should have at least one, regardless of how it matches standards. And I also love all the variety that can be found in ticked meeces in general as the bands of color interact with different coats types and modifiers; it's been fascinating to watch the ticked tris in particular, as the different shades work in different coat types.


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

LOL :lol: ....In Australia we don't have "show type" mice. Don't mistake this for our stock being inferior, it is still a very intense competition in which countless hours of effort has been put into every breeders rodent.

A little education on the Aussie fancy, this is a snippet from the news which had coverage of our show at the Royal.
http://news.ninemsn.com.au/video.aspx?vide...a7-c88bd68cbd5d

Due to import restrictions it is very likely OUR show mice will always be slightly different from UK and US show mice.
Even if the restriction were lifted I would still keep my lines as they are. 
I would likely also keep a seperate "UK/US show type" line in extreme black satin.

We don't have extreme black, abyssinian, satin, merle, dominant manx, (officialy) tricolour - except for my oddball which I'm still in two minds about breeding.

BTW that was my rat sniffing the lens of the camera and that's my shoulder he's perched on. He is also rex  hmmmmm...I see a trend in my rodentry  .


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh BTW If your having trouble getting the footage type "Rats" into the search engine.
Our article is titled "Rats on show in Sydney".


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Thank you. That is very helpful. The little girl saying "my rat won the best mouse in the whole world" is adorable. 

At least judging from the measuring of tail length in the video, you are right that Australian show mice look very different (not worse, just different) from show mice around the world. Even though they don't have type as much, I find it fitting that Australia sort of does its own thing, what with all the other slightly-different creatures that Australia has given the world (such as wallabies, and Nicole Kidman).


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: *dies with laughter*

I love Nicole Kidman! And I love these mousies 

W xx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Same here.


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

I wrote an short article. I've been meaning to get around to it anyway, I was a bit sick today so I used it as an opportunity to get it done.

http://sites.google.com/site/icedmicerodentry/for-sale/why-buy-iced-mice-and-rats

Please correct me if I'm wrong about the satins being popular statement. It is a trend I've seen on this forum and other forums that satin seems to be a popular coat variety to breed into show lines.


----------

